# Horse's mane hair seems to be falling out!



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have never had good luck with MTG. It has caused major sunburn on my guys (even when it wasn't summer months) and could have done something to your horses mane by being covered up by the neck attachment and heat being trapped in. I've also heard of other people who have a lot of problems with their horses being sensitive to it.

If you have to keep the neck attachment on I would get yourself a sleezy type hood. This will keep the main from being rubbed or pulled by your neck attachment. Could your horse be itchy from wearing it and rubbing?


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

You may have done the braids too tightly. I've done that before and had it pull out hair. Next time you braid try doing them a little looser. Unless your horse had a reaction of some sort to the MTG I can't think of how it would cause hair to fall out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

It's normal, horses naturally shed their mane and tail hair like people do and when you braid it you prevent those hairs from falling down. They fall out regardless if you braid or not, but a braid traps the loose hair and when you leave them in for a long time you notice how much hair is really falling out.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hair falls out all the time. When hair is braided, it cant fall and float away because its in a braid and gets trapped.

To make sure that you're not braiding too tightly, start the braid about an inch from her neck and make the first few plaits a little loose and tighten as you go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I think it's probably to do with the braiding. Maybe your neck rug is rubbing on the braids, and that can potentially break hair. When hair is loose, it can move more before it breaks or wears off. Braided hair is held more stiffly in position. Just a hunch. Good luck!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

To do with the braiding, I am 100% sure I did not do them too tightly. I was very careful when first braiding them to make sure they weren't too tight. However I think you are all right, and that the braids might be causing the neck piece to rub more, so I might try taking them out. As for MTG like I said, I am definitely not going to keep using it on her mane just in case. It's so weird though, it worked so wonderfully on her tail! But oh well. Thank you everybody!

Quick thought: I know of people using listerine on manes and tails with dandruff. She does have some dandruff in her mane, but I don't know if what is causing this may also be causing hair to fall out more easily. Do people think it might be beneficial to try it?

For now though I am just going to try to leave her mane alone for a while, and take the braids out, hopefully that will help!


----------

